# Hellbilly Invitation Help



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

My theme this year is hellbillies. Or maybe even a Hellbilly family reunion. I am trying very hard to keep it from just being hillbilly and making sure it has that hellish feel. 

I have started thinking about invitations, my original thought had been maybe using flattened beer cans (Pabst of course). But now I'm thinking maybe there is something better. I will be sending anywhere from 50 - 75 invitations, so I need to make sure they are at least semi-cost effective. 

I'm even having a hard time with the wording right now.

Any help would be great!

Thanks


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Hmmm, the Pabst idea is cool, other than straw or bandana material, I can't think of anything.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Are you mailing these? that may get costly..
...
I tried to find the mini jugs but couldnt find any cheap..I did find some mini bottles .79 each
http://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=114 
they do have some other type bottles but more cost then too... you could add a skull with fire pic on it 
or there is these 
http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/browse/processRequest.do?demandPrefix=12&sku=48/5202&prodCatId=382514&mode=Browsing&erec=14&Ne=90000&sp=true&Ntk=all&Ntx=mode%2bmatchallpartial&cm_re=TOP-_-CS-_-CS&N=382514&tabId=craftSupplies&requestURI=processProductsCatalog&sd=12+Mini+Sand+Art+Bottle+Key+Chains
.49 cents each

maybe just a flyer type invite with some skellys in overhauls with their corn cob pipes and sitting on a porch..and then maybe a pit looking hole glowing red with a demon coming up ...
that would be easiest to mail , if that what you are planning..
is this for a party? make you you have the hellbelly shot then too.
Fireball comes to mind on that one


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

PirateChris said:


> ...my original thought had been maybe using flattened beer cans ...


You still could do that you know. Use a can opener to cut the top off, snips to cut down the can, cut the bottom off, now you have half a flat can. tape the sides...

hmmmm...maybe not. ? heh


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Okay why not ask some ******** from KY what they would do? What about sending them little skeletons ya know like the kind that hung from garland that was out last year and put some bib overalls(made with blue fabric) and a straw hat on them and have them holding the invite in a sachel. I think in skeletons can be found at OT and you get like 10 on a string i think. Or why not send them a bloody car part for each person. It doesnt have to be expensive, but most hillbillys have cars in their front yards so send it with the invite and then have one of them be the secret part and give them the door prize with it. Something like a years supply of greasy rags for your back pocket. Ya know kinda like they did on lets make a deal where they were always giving away a donkey. Or what about a bloody banjo with a skeleton arm attached. You can make it out of cardboard or styrofoam those are both lightweight and can use those same skeletons garland for the arms. I thought about doing something like that here since we moved and wanted it to be fun, but the people here dont think its quite as funny as i do. Go figure LOL. Ive got some good ideas on decorations if you want those.


----------



## midnight_moon (Apr 28, 2008)

Turtle, you are so creative! 
I like the bloody banjo,
I never would have thought of that stuff.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

"Blood On the Banjo"...

...that was stolen from a rough draft John Cougar Mellencamp wrote, wasn't it...?


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the ideas. I'm gonna have to mull it over a little more. I would love some more decoration ideas. I have a ton, but I'm a firm believer that you can never have too many.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

pots and pans hanging from porch , maybe a wash bucket
an ole dog lazin, moonshine jugs,
clothes hanging on the line


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

You gotta have someone yelling "sqquuueeelll like a pig" all night! Make sure you watch Deliverance, if you havnt seen it recently... oh and of course The Hills have eyes 1 & 2...


----------

